# LR/Mogrify



## Sylviamonk (Feb 26, 2011)

I am attempting to use this plugin to add a watermark to my images without success at the moment. I select the 'path of my Mogrify application' which is a zip file on my desk top. In image settings I select add watermark. In 'Mogrify watermarks and annotations' I select the 'path of my watermark image' which is a PSD file on my desk top. 'Overlay mode' normal and diagonal ticks in 'the position boxes'. The export box is greyed out at bottom of page. On another occasion I was able to select this but the image did not appear with the watermark attached either. Bit long winded but can anyone let me know where I am going wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

The "path to Mogrify application" is the path to the mogrify.exe, not the zip file.  That may be the entire problem.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 26, 2011)

Sylvia, Welcome to the forums

What PC/Mac and OS are you using? What version of Lr? Your forum profile looks like the default for a new user. If you fill that in, it makes it easier for us to address situations that are different between different systems, which is likely the case here.

Mark is absolutely correct in what he says, but I'm going to add:

If you're using Windows, the ImageMagick distribution should be a self-installing .exe file. The fact that you have a .zip file leads me to suspect you may have downloaded the 'source code' package, which is intended for programmers and very sophisticated users.

If you can tell us more about your system, and the actual file name of the package you downloaded, we can provide a lot more specific advice.


----------



## Sylviamonk (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me. I am using a PC, WidowsXP, and 1.4 version of LR. I have a file called 'ImageMagic' is this the .exe file you refer to? I have tried selecting that as the 'path to Mogrify application' with no result.


----------



## Charlie Choc (Feb 27, 2011)

After you install Imagemagik, in c:\program files there should be a directory that starts with 'imagemagik'. Inside that directory structure you will find mogrify.exe. That is the exe you need to point LR/Mogrify to.


----------



## Sylviamonk (Feb 28, 2011)

In programme files all I have is a folder titled ImageMagic 6.65 Q16. Inside are files titled 'ImageMagic display' and 'ImageMagic web pages'. Where else would mogrify.exe be?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just downloaded and installed ImageMagic to check what files should be placed in the Program Files folder. Here's a screenshot of the installed files:




If your installation looks nothing like this, and you can't see the mogrify.exe file, then I would think your installation did not work correctly and I would think about downloading and reinstalling.


----------



## Sylviamonk (Mar 1, 2011)

I have it working now. Thanks for your help. I did have to reinstall and although my list did not look quite the same as your example.The path I chose which worked just said Mogrify on the list but appeared as Mogrify.exe in the export box in Lightroom?

Thanks again for guiding me through.

Sylvia


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Good to hear that it's all sorted.

The reason that in Explorer your list just showed 'Mogrify' is likely because there is an Explorer setting (Tools>Folder Options>View) which gives the option to "Hide extensions for known file types"....the default setting is enabled, so Explorer doesn't show the extension of, e.g .exe, .doc, .txt files. One of the first things I do on a new system build is uncheck that option, so that's why my Explorer showed the full file-name (and why Lightroom does as well). I've honestly never understood the point of that option, or at least I feel the default position should be reversed. Just my opinion, of course!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 5, 2011)

TNG said:


> One of the first things I do on a new system build is uncheck that option, so that's why my Explorer showed the full file-name (and why Lightroom does as well). I've honestly never understood the point of that option, or at least I feel the default position should be reversed. Just my opinion, of course!


 

AMEN, Brother!

Thanks for geting back with Sylvia, Jim. I've been traveling on business, and my forum time's been limited.


----------

